# Lancaster Cty.. Akron Pure Milk Co.



## privvydigger (Feb 19, 2009)

Dug a pint "24" paneled milk from 
 The Akron Pure Milk Co.
 1 PT
 Pasteurized
 Milk & Cream
 Liquid
 How's it get in a CoalCracker privvy?
 Its soaking will post a pic later!
 any info
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Feb 19, 2009)

*RE: Akron Pure Milk Co.*

the pic


----------



## wedigforyou (Feb 19, 2009)

*RE: Akron Pure Milk Co.*

Nice little milk.  It's probably from the Akron dairy from the town of Akron outside of Lancaster.  Listed in Purple Cow's dairy book.


----------



## privvydigger (Feb 19, 2009)

*RE: Akron Pure Milk Co.*

Thx for the info ..... I was a lookin and thinkin Ohio.
 It needs a spin!
 thx
 privvydigger


----------

